# Коксартроз и радикулопатия. Грыжи межпозвонковых дисков С3-С4, С4-С5. Сильные боли



## Salamanka (4 Апр 2008)

Всем здравствуйте! Существуют ли народные методы лечения коксартроза и радикулопатии? Замучили сильные боли в тазобедренном суставе. Мне 46 лет и очень бы хотелось еще лет 30 шагать походкой "от бедра". Лора.


----------



## abelar (4 Апр 2008)

*Коксартроз и радикулопатия*

Существуют операции по протезированию тазобедренного сустава...
Правда "народ" пока еще не подпускают к операционным столам (как и к управлению пассажирскими лайнерами)... Значит не все плохо в нашем миреgood


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Апр 2008)

*Коксартроз и радикулопатия*

Специальной диеты для профилактики остеохондроза и при лечении обострений неврологических проявлений остеохондроза позвоночника не требуется. "Соли", которые откладываются в позвоночнике, не те соли, что мы едим, остеохондроз позвоночника развивается и усиливаться от неправильного отношения позвоночнику, а не от неправильного питания. И все же обратимся к народному опыту, где одним из главных условий здоровья является правильное питание.

Главным условием для обеспечения здорового позвоночника, в приложении к пище, является её разнообразность и полноценность. Полновесность состава пища, с точки зрения обеспечения организма человека всеми необходимыми для жизни компонентами, определяется содержанием белков, жиров, углеводов, витаминов, микроэлементов, растительной клетчатки и воды. Американская комиссия по питанию Института медицины в своих рекомендациях норм потребления питательных веществ указывает, что среднесуточный рацион должен состоять на 10-35% из белковой пищи, на 20-35% - из жиров и на 45-64% - из углеводов. Любимыми "лакомствами" позвонков и межпозвонковых дисков являются яблоки и груши, малина и клубника, виноград и топинамбур (земляная груша), фундук и чечевица, тыква, салат и соевый йогурт. 

В профилактике рецидивов боли в спине и на период её обострения, важное место занимает дополнительная витаминизация пищи. Для предупреждения рецидивов в весенне-осенний период достаточно простого приема поливитаминов в обычной суточной дозировке. 

При обострении, как правило, назначают поливитамины в дозах, в 2-3 раза превышающих суточную потребность, что связано с повышенным расходом витаминов во время болезни и антивитаминным действием некоторых лекарственных препаратов. На период обострения рекомендуются продукты с полным набором витаминов и достаточным содержанием кальция, магния и витаминов группы «В» (рыба и другие дары моря, капуста, шпинат, бобы, орехи, семечки, горох, хлеб грубого помола, парное не кипяченое молоко, йогурт, творог). И, конечно, необходимо воздержаться от острой пищи, алкогольных напитков и курения. 

Широкое применение при обострении получили «адаптогены». Это вещества, повышающие неспецифическую сопротивляемость организма к широкому спектру заболеваний. Они оптимизируют метаболические процессы, улучшают нервную и гормональную регуляцию функций, ускоряют восстановление работоспособности. Давно и хорошо известны адаптогены животного (пантокрин-вытяжка из молодых рогов алтайского оленя) и растительного происхождения (элеутерококк, женьшень, китайский лимонник, заманиха, золотой корень и др.). Эти препараты продаются в аптеках в готовом виде и методики их применения расписаны в аннотациях к препаратам.

Но можно воспользоваться волшебной силой природы и приготовить лечебную настойку. 
Первый рецепт. Приготовьте травяную настойку обыкновенного тысячелистника из расчёта: столовая ложка травы на стакан кипятка (настоять 1 час, процедить). Принимать по столовой ложке перед едой.
Второй рецепт: Смешайте 1,5 стакана сока редьки с 1 стаканом чистого мёда и с 0,5 стакана водки, добавьте столовую ложку соли и тщательно перемешайте. Эту смесь принимать внутрь по 1 рюмке перед сном, а также растирать ею места боли на спине. 
Деревенские целители, при больных суставах, советовали "грызть хрящики", пить "хаш" - горячий бульон для холодца, есть сам холодец. Они оказались правы и современные исследования доказали, что для того чтобы замедлить прогрессирование дистрофических изменений в суставах позвоночника и дисках, необходимо использовать хондропротекторы – препараты, оказывающие защитное действие на хрящевую ткань. Прием аптечных хондропротекторов проводится длительными курсами продолжительностью до полугода, лучше по назначению врача.
Учитывая причины формирования остеохондроза, когда статические перегрузки являются одной из причин дистрофии ткани, лишний вес как раз и является одним из главных факторов перегрузки, что приводит к возникновению и обострению проявлений остеохондроза.

Поэтому общий принцип питания при остеохондрозе позвоночника очень прост – нет диеты от остеохондроза, есть диета от лишнего веса – обязательно худейте!

Вот какой опус. А вообще-то у вас, что? Обе проблемы и обе на одной ноге? И как вы подтвердили диагноз?


----------



## Salamanka (10 Май 2009)

*Лечится ли это?*

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, насколько грозен диагноз, лечится ли это?
Результаты МРТ шейного отдела.
Межпозвонковые диски сниженной высоты, с явлениями дегидратации. Тела позвонков с мелкими передними и задними краевыми костными разрастаниями.В позвоночный канал С3-С4 выступает неравномерной пологой дугой, преимущественно в правом парамедиальном секторе на 3.7 мм, с выраженной краевой деформацией дурального мешка. Отмечается отечность эпидуральной жировой клетчатки на уровне сегмента С3-С4, реактивного характера. Последние изменения несколько оттесняют кзади правые латеральные отделы спинного мозга на уровне сегмента С3-С4. Кроме того,диск С4-С5 выстоит в позвоночный канал, преимущественно медиально и влево на 1,5-1,7 мм, с краевой деформацией дурального мешка. Спинномозговые нервы в межпозвонковых отверстиях не смещены, не сдавлены. Спинной мозг не деформирован, без очаговой патологии. Паравертебральные ткани не изменены.
Из жалоб-плавающее состояние, тошнота, ощущение давления в голове, боли в шее, постоянный шум в ушах.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Май 2009)

*Лечится ли это?*

Имеющиеся проявления остеохондроза позвоночника наблюдаются у большинства людей.
Имеющиеся жалобы не специфичны для неврологических проявления остеохондроза позвоночника.


----------



## Salamanka (26 Июл 2009)

*Лечится ли это?*

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора!
Подскажите пожалуйста, лечится ли это и как?
Написано много!!!!
МРТ шейного отдела: шейный лордоз сохранен. Межпозвонковые диски сниженной высоты, с явлениями дегидратации. Тела позвонков с мелкими передними и задними краевыми костными разрастаниями.
Диск С3-С4 выступает в позвоночный канал неравномерной полой дугой, преимущественно в правом парамедиальном секторе на 3,7 мм, с выраженной краевой деформацией дурального мешка. Отмечается отечность эпидуральной жировой клетчатки на уровне сегмента С3-С4, реактивного характера. Последние изменения несколько оттесняют кзади правые латеральные отделы спинного мозга на уровне сегмента С3-С4.
Диск С4-С5 выстоит в позвоночный канал преимущественно медиально и влево на 1,5-1,7 мм, с краевой деформацией дурального мешка. Спинномозговые нервы в мезпозвонковых отверстиях не смещены, не сдавлены, спинной мозг не деформирован, без очаговой патологии.

МРТ грудного отдела: исследование выполнено в режимах Т1 и Т2 в сагиттальной,аксиальной проекциях.
Снижены высота и интенсивность сигнала в режиме Т2 межпозвонковых дисков Th4-Th5. Признаков разрывов фиброзных колец, пролабирования дисков в просвет позвоночного канала не выявлено, высота и форма тел позвонков не изменены.Физиологический кифоз выражен.

!!!! в 2006 году на КТ была обнаружена гемангиома 4 грудного позвонка!!!
МРТ поясничного отдела: межпозвонковые диски с начальными признаками дегидратации, без заметного снижения высоты.
Диск L5-выпячивает в правом парамедиальном сегменте на 2-3 мм, без существенной компрессии дурального мешка. Терминальные отделы спинного мозга без изменений, межпозв. отверстия сохранены с обеих сторон. Ось позвоночника деформирована за счет выраженного левостороннего сколиоза.

РЭГ сосудов головы: венозный отток затруднен справа и слева.
Пульсовое кровенаполнение в бассейне Qa vertebralis резко снижено справа и слева. При повороте головы влево отмечается резкое фоновое снижение пульсового кровенаполнения в бассейне правой  ПА,увеличение пульсового наполнения в левой  ПА.
Возможна компрессия ПА в результате вертеброгенного воздействия.
При повороте головы вправо тоновая ассиметрия сторон в бассейне ВСА.
Повышен тонус мелких и средних артерий.

Жалобы такие - очень трудно дышать,лежа практически невозможно ни к каком положении, постоянно ощущение "давления" в голове, плавающее состояние, сильные боли в шейных лимфоузлах, в подмышечном лимфоузле слева, в грудной клетке (рентген легких-в норме) с левой стороны, болит и отекает левая рука.

Маммография, гастроскопия, ЭКГ, ЭхоЭКГ - все в норме.
Есть узел в шитовид. железе - 3.5 
Мильгаммы, вольтарены, пивамилоны, вазобралы и винпоцетины и пр., назначаемые невропатологом - не помогают, за последний месяц состояние сильно ухудшилось.


----------

